# Cannot allocate socket (Windows 10)



## Stregone (Oct 12, 2015)

I have recently upgraded from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10.

Some programs that access the internet seem to be OK, including some new programs that came with Windows 10.

However, some programs that worked perfectly under 8.1 come up with an error message
'Çannot allocate socket'.

The new Mail program under Windows 10 seems to be having the same problem.

The internet connection is fine


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

There are many and varied problems with the W10 Mail and Calendar apps (and others), as thousands will attest in the Windows Feedback app and elsewhere. I'm still using Windows Live Mail as my default application (although I might stick with that anyway since the W10 app doesn't have certain features I use), and it can't sync with my POP3 account although it knows it's there. Everything else synchronised just fine.

So far, there's no fix that I've seen, although what I know about ports could be etched on the head of a pin with 99% of the space remaining. Maybe one of the experts in that area may be able to help.

If you wish, you can look for possible solutions here:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...s_10&ContentTypeScope=#/Windows/windows_10//1

I don't hold much hope, but if you find anything that works, please let us know. It seems everyone is playing a waiting game for fixes via Windows Updates, but at present nothing has come through.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Try resetting the Winsock and see if it helps.


> Right click on the Start button and select Command Prompt (Admin)
> In command prompt type: netsh winsock reset (press enter)
> Restart the computer.


After, go into the Microsoft Store and at top of the screen just left of the search box should be an icon for your user id. Click on that and at the bottom select "Download and Updates" insure that you don't have any pending updates.


----------



## Stregone (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank You CoolBurn!!
Performing the WinSock reset and a restart seems to have sorted out the problem.
Certainly the two programs that I use a lot, and which didn't work, have now started to work normally.
I really appreciate your assistance.
Stregone


----------

